# The 10 Bands Game



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

This is just like the 10 Songs game, with bands. 

Bands with an animal-sounding name

1. The Family Cat


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. Temple of the Dog


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

3. The Mock Turtles


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

4. Cage the Elephant


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

5. The Abominable Iron Sloth


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

6. Lamb Of God


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

7. Vampire Moose


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

9. The Yardbirds


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

10. Iwrestledabearonce


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

So I guess we switch to a new topic for each next 10 bands? I'm figuring that's how it works...

Then the next 10 are bands with foods in their name.

1. The Electric Prunes


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. Cake


I was trying to get the 10th post, so I could pick the same exact category you chose! Nice pick


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 3. The Cranberries


Any time I so much as see a cranberry Zombie is stuck in my head for the rest of the day 

4. Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

5. Green Jelly


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

6. Pearl Jam


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

7. Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

8. Infected Mushroom


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

9. The Electric Bannana


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

10. Bananarama


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Charmander said:


> 10. Bananarama


Category!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh drat... Songs with seasons in the title.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Oh drat... Songs with seasons in the title.


Ten Bands Game :lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Ten Bands Game :lol


I really am a dunce tonight. :b

Okay. Bands with BUGS in the title.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

2. Adam and the Ants


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

3. The Locust


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

4. Buddy Holly and the Crickets


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

5.. Iron Butterfly


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

6. Roachford


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

8. McFly


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. The Flys


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

10. The Insect Surfers

New category.

Bands with plants, flowers or trees in their name.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

1. Flower Travelin' Band


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. hot house flowers


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

3. The Old Dead Tree


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

5. Guns N' Roses


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

6. Porcupine Tree


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

7. Screaming Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Taken by Trees


----------



## Wildfire91 (Aug 27, 2013)

9. The Stone Roses


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

10. Mandrake Memorial

New category:

Bands with references to anything paranormal or mythological in them (examples: ghosts, UFOs, aliens, spirits, witches, wizards, Dragons, demons, etc)


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

1. Witchcraft


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Screaming Trees


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

mixtape said:


> 6. Screaming Trees


We are onto a different subject now.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

2. Demons & Wizards


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

3. Vampires Everywhere


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

4. Ghost


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

5. Iron Witch


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

6. Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

7. White Zombie


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

8. The Pixies


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

9. The Zombies


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

10. Electric Wizard

New category: bands with guns or references to guns in the name.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

1. Orange 9mm


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Guns n roses


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Velvet Revolver


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

4. Sex Pistols


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

5. Gun


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

6. The Pistolas


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

7. Sister Machine Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Young Guns


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

9. Stick To Your Guns


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

10. Dub Pistols


New category: Band names which refer to parts of the body.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

1. Talking Heads


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

2. Toe


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

3. Stiff Little Fingers


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

4. Radiohead


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

5. Machine Head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Strawfoot


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

7. Bedhead


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

8. Motorhead


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

9. Buzzcocks


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Switchfoot


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

New category:

Bands with references to royal titles in the name.

Examples = King, Queen, Prince, Princess, Count, Lord, Duke, etc


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

1. Gore Lord


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

2. Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

3. King Diamond


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

DysfunctionalDoll said:


> 3. King Diamond


I was just going to post this.

I'm HUGE fan of anything done by King Diamond or Mercyful Fate.

4. Sir Lord Baltimore


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

5. King Crimson


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Overthinker80 said:


> I was just going to post this.


Gonna fight me because of it? :b

6. Lord Of The Lost


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

DysfunctionalDoll said:


> Gonna fight me because of it? :b
> 
> 6. Lord Of The Lost


Haha, no you win by default 

7. King Missile


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Lady Antebellum


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

deep purple turtle


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

9. Queen


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

Sorry, that should have been number 10.

Next category: Bands with reference to vehicles in their name.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

1. Chevelle


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Tame Impala


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

4. Bang Camaro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Cars


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. Galaxie 500


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

7. Jefferson Airplane


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

8. Love & Rockets


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

9. The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Atomship

Bands that start with the letter B.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

1. Blasphemy


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

2. Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Breaking Benjamin


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Bad Religion


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

5. Bush


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6 Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Blacklisted Me


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. Buzzcocks


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

9. The Berzerker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Betty Blowtorch 

Bands that have a family member in their name (Father, Sister, Cousin, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Shakespear's Sister


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. Uncle Tupelo


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

4. Sisters of Mercy


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

5. Sister Sledge


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

6. Sister


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

7. Twisted Sister


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

8. The Avett Brothers


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

9. The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Uncle Kracker

Bands with very Unusual names.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Iwrestledabearonce


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Machine gun fellatio


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

3. Fecal Matter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Vibrator Failure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. A Box of Fish with Tartar Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Crazy Taco Cafeteria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Pope on a Stick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Voodoo Meat Bucket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Some Kind of Cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. anthrax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bands that you used to listen to but now can't bring yourself to listen to them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Beck


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. bucks fizz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. P.o.d


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eminem


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5. Linkin Park


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

6. Drive A


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

8. The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Insane Clown Posse


----------



## edwardfranklin (Sep 23, 2013)

Shocky Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bands that start with "The".


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. The White Stripes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. The undertones


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

4. The Velvet Underground


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. The Pogues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Tossers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Cave Singers


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. The Kinks


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

9.The Jesus Lizard


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

10. The Paper Chase


Band names that contain/are cultural references.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The ***** Problem


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

2. Christian Death


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

3. Good Weather for an Airstrike


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

5. Fields of the Nephilim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Arabia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Vikings 'N' Celts


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

8. Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Russian Circles

Bands that Begin and End with the same Letter (No matter how long their name).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Psapp


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Stone roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Endless Blue


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

6. Fear Itself


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Scissor sisters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Black Lab


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Siouxie & the banshees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Diana Anaid

Bands with names that are not in English.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Erben Der Schopfung


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Glukoza


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

4. Die Toten Hosen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Valravn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Korpiklaani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Luxuslarm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Eisblume


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

10. Frenzal Rhomb

bands with a color in the name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Endless Blue


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

3. Pink Floyd


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

5. green day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Blue October


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

7 - deep purple


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

9. Agent Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Skylar Grey

Bands with an Item you might find in your house in their name (Can be living or inanimate).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. State Radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Alex the Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fist Aid Kit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Twisted Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Stray Cats


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 smashing pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Soap & Skin


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10 red hot chili peppers

Bands you think that are better than the chili peppers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Aerosmith


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol

Anyways,

2.DMB


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Placebo


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Loving this.

Even though I lv my chili peppers. 

4. The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lol

5. AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Distillers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 Alice in Chains

(not really, but they are one of my all time fav groups, so if anybody is better, it's gotta be them)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 The Cure

(no chance, but they are awesome)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9 led Zeppelin

(maybe)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Joan Jett & the Blackhearts

Band with Two word names.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1 smashing pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Beach House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cold Specks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Shadows Lie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mazzy Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Sol Seppy


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

8. Counting Crows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Purity Ring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Kula Shaker

Bands from the 90's.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Everlast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Snow Patrol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5. Wheatus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Eels


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

7. Seven Mary Three


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

8. East 17


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Posies


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. Nirvana.

Female singers from the 90s.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Abra Moore


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Celine Dion.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Linda Perry


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Sophie B Hawkins


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

5. Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. Shania Twain.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Lisa Loeb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ani DiFranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bif Naked

Bands that have &/And in their name.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Sonny and Cher.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

2. Adam and The Ants


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

3. KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Jesus And Mary Chain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. And Then I Turned Seven...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Huey Lewis & the news


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

8. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. ...And You Will Know Us By The Trail of Dead


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

10. Derek and the Dominoes

Bands that have numbers in their name


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. 69 Boyz

(cheating/lazy cuz I just used them in The 10 Songs thread)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. U2


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Eve 6

(Just typing their name makes me hear, "Wanna put my tender heart in a blender, watch it spin 'round to a beautiful oblivion, rendezvous, then I'm through with you" in my head.)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. Ub40.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. And Then I Turned Seven...


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Matchbox Twenty


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Nine Inch Nails


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

9. The Number Twelve Looks Like You


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Fun boy three

Bands with colours in their name?

1. Green Day


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Black Viel Brides


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Simply Red.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Endless Blue


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. White Zombie


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

6. King Crimson


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Black Label Society


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Deacon blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. Black Sabbath


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Bands whose names are locations. 

1. Chicago


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. America.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Australian Crawl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Berlin


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Nazareth


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

6. Europe


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

7. Boston


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Kansas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. Of Montreal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Cypress Hill


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bands from New Zealand

1) Dragon


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Dave Dobbyn and the Herbs.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Split Enz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Gin Wigmore


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

5. Cornerstone Roots


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. Crowded House.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

7. Lorde


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Hieronymus Bosch


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. The Datsuns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Naked and Famous

Bands who've had their leader singer Die.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Inxs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Elis


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Queen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. nirvana


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Mother Love Bone


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. The Doors.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Aleka's Attic

(River Phoenix)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Sublime


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Thin Lizzy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Alice in Chains

Bands you're embarrassed to admit you like.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

1. The Cure.

(Never met anyone else like me who likes them )


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Boyz II Men

(And just to get this over with--Backstreet Boys and 'N Sync *cringes*)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Kreayshawn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. Buggles - Video Killed The Radio Star. I think it's the ow-a-ow that gets me, but I still like the song.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

5. Savage Garden lololol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Joanna Newsom


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

7. Steven Wilson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Talking Heads


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Concrete Blonde.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Leonard Cohen

Bands with something in their name you might see when looking out of your window.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1.The Rolling Stones


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

2. Up There: The Clouds


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. The Cars.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. The yardbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bush


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

6. Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Guns N' Roses


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. Barenaked Ladies :O


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Mamas and Papas.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Garbage

Bands with something in their name you might see inside your home.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. The Doors


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Silverchair


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Beatles


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

4. The Police :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Gin Wigmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Salt-N-Pepa


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. AC/DC

(hrm, I picked this category and pretty much got nuthin...)



RelinquishedHell said:


> 4. The Police :um


:haha Oh Jayzus, I hope not!!!


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Radio With Guts


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. Bread.

Bands with "a colour" in their name.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Blue October


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. P!nk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Blue


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Russian Red


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Black Label Society


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

7. Red Roots


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Deep Purple


----------



## Beatlemeister (Oct 30, 2013)

9. Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. White Stripes

10 Bands whose names are personality traits or have something to do with someone's personality or mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I couldn't find one band to fit this category in my whole collection.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> I couldn't find one band to fit this category in my whole collection.


HAHAHA. Ya know, I was just coming in here to change it cuz I suspected I killed the thread with that. Was hoping for some interesting answers (had thought of Disturbed and Sweet and maybe Rage Against the Machine, myself,) but I could see the non-activity and realized I was a buzz-kill... So, I will pull the ol' switcheroo...

10 Bands that have names that are made up words


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Vedera


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

2. Audioslave


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Wheatus


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

5. The Duhks


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Puscifer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Staind


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Chumbawamba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Angtoria

Bands with a food item in their name.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1. Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Blancmange


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Jen Olive


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. The Honeydrippers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. The Jam


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Meatloaf


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. Salt-N-Pepa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fiona Apple

I'm too tired this morning, someone else pick a topic.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bands with a number in their title.

1. B-52s.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. The Jackson Five


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

4. Front 242


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Eve 6


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

6. 21 guns green-day

edit: (wow fail i thought we were naming songs oh well carry on)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. Ub40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Assemblage 23


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

9. The 5 6 7 8s


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Sum 41

Bands With Female Lead Singers.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. The Divinyls.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Arkona


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Evanescence


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Haim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. L7


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

8. Def FX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Texas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. The Pretty Reckless

10 Bands with at least one member who's served a jail term


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

1. ***** Riot

Edit: Pu55y Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hole (Courtney Love)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Black Sabbath (Take your pick)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Guns N' Roses (Take your pick)


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

5. Stone Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Motley Crue (Take your pick)


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Falling in Reverse


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

8. Mayhem (the bassist went to jail for killing the guitarist)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. As I Lay Dying (Tim Lambesis)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Conflict

Bands that have sung at least one Protest song.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

1. The Special AKA (in particular, Free Nelson Mandela)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Midnight Oil


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Bob Marley and The Wailers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Iris Dement


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Green Day


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

8. N.W.A.


Having odd issues with capitals


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Ian Dury & the Blockheads


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

10. Neil Young

Bands with names like ____ & the ______s


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. siouxsie & the banshees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Florence and the Machine


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

5. Me First and the Gimme Gimmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. George Clinton and Parliament Funkadelic

10 Bands whose names are another profession


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

1. Models


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blitzen Trapper


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Spin Doctors


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

4. Tubeway Army


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Doctor & the Medics


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

6. The Sunny Cowgirls


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Carpenters


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

8. Men at Work


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

9. The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mr. President

Bands with an Animal in their name.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

1. The Cat Empire


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. The Eagles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Snoop Dogg


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

4. Arctic Monkeys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Gorillaz


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

6. Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7

Ratt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Seal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Avi Buffalo


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

10. Animals as Leaders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bands with a Girl's name in the title.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Flogging Molly

(though I liked the lead singer better in Fastway)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Good Charlotte


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Jane's Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Alice in Chains


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

5. Joy Division


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dead Sara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Elis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jack Off Jill


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Cinderella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Be Good Tanyas

Bands that have had a song in a movie soundtrack.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Linkin Park - Transformers Soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Queen - Sucker Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Dolly Rots - Nation Lampoon Presents: Endless Bummer


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Elliott Smith - Miss Misery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. West End Girls - Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Letters to Cleo - 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Garbage - The World Is Not Enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Maroon 5 - Love Actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Ronettes - Dirty Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Paramore - Twilight

Bands Alphabetically starting with A.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Abba


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

2. Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

3. Achyronthia


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

4. Amon Amarth


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

5. Ayreon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It was suppose to start with A then to B, C, D, etc..., I guess we'll just leave it at bands starting with A lol.

6. Assemblage 23


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

7. Amorphis


----------



## Juha1039 (Dec 30, 2013)

8. Ac/dc


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

9. Agathocles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Abney Park

Bands that you've seen live in Concert.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Ac/dc


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Metallica


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

5. Behemoth


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6 The Fixx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Candlebox


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8. third eye blind


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Saliva


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sammy Hagar

Bands that have had to find a new lead singer in their careers.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Black Sabbath


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Van Halen


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Elis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Erben Der Schopfung


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Judas Priest

Name ten bands that have something to do with nature.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Beach House


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2 The Cranberries


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Screaming Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bush


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Gin Blossoms


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Rusted Root


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Little River Band

(I think I've killed the thread with this category, lol. So I'll just keep going and get it over with...)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Mountain

Bands that sound like royalty.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

1. Kings of Leon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Queensrÿche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Kaki King


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Princess Chelsea


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Cinderella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Prince


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. King Crimson

(Someone puh-leeze hurry up and change this category. I've done two fails in a row, lol.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Dukes of Stratosphere

Bands with any type of Money in their name.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1 quarterflash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dirty Penny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Nickelback


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 Bread


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5. OneRepublic


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6. Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8. Silversun Pickups


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9. The Bacon Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dollar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 50 Cent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Johnny Cash


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10. Dime

A band that Elton John would like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I can't find that band anywhere on the net. :duck

7. Roosevelt Dime


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Pennywise


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Namexxxx


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Quarter the Villain

Goodbye.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Johnny Cash

Now as suggested/posted by Buerhle :kma: 

A band that Elton John would like.

1. Leon Russell


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Candlebox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Paul McCartney


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Jet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Kiki Dee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Carly Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Carole King

Bands with an Animal in the title.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Avi Buffalo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bat for Lashes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Pale Horse Named Death


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Dogstar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cage the Elephant


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Adam Ant


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Blue Oyster Cult

There's just so many "animalistic band," let's just keep it going...

10 more bands with animals in their names....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Gorillaz


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Black Crowes


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

3. Steel Panther


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Marion Raven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Meghan Wolf


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Three Dog Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Stray Cats


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Temple of the Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Switchblade Kittens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Whale

Bands with Food or a Beverage in their name.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You are losing it, this is the Bands thread. :lol

1. The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Red Hot Chili Peppers



Toad Licker said:


> ^You are losing it, this is the Bands thread. :lol
> 
> 1. The Black Eyed Peas


WUT??? Bow Wow Wow isn't food? Lol. Yeah, I'm distracted... Hahaha. And I've barely been posting... I have no excuse!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Ya the song was food but the band was not, for this threads current subject. =]

3. Cream


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Yeah, lol, I realized that. *blushes*

4. Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Gin Wigmore


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Buckcherry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jen Olive


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Prairie Oyster

Bands with a number in their name (can be an actual number or spelled out).


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Sevendust


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

3 Days Grace


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. ...And Then I Turned Seven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 3 Doors Down


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

6. breaking benjamin


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

7. 7 Year B****


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Eve 6


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ Seen them last year, forgot all about them, too.

9. L7


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

10. ozzy osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bands with a human in their name like: (Baby, Mother, Boy, etc.)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Mother Love Bone

Notice I didn't say "Mother, Mother" by Traci Bonham, Toad Licker!)
(I almost did. )


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

2. My Sister's Machine



CharmedOne said:


> Notice I didn't say "Mother, Mother" by Traci Bonham, Toad Licker!)
> (I almost did. )


Oh damn, now I hear that voice screaming. "Everything's fine!"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Doobie Brothers



CharmedOne said:


> 8. Eve 6





beli mawr said:


> ^^ Seen them last year, forgot all about them, too.


I really like their sound. How was that?



CharmedOne said:


> 1. Mother Love Bone
> 
> Notice I didn't say "Mother, Mother" by Traci Bonham, Toad Licker!)
> (I almost did. )





beli mawr said:


> Oh damn, now I hear that voice screaming. "Everything's fine!"


Hahaha, all part of my nefarious plan!  I have some...um...issues with my mom, so that song and her screaming rage are a personal favorite of mine, ugh, I can so relate.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

4. The U-Men



CharmedOne said:


> I really like their sound. How was that?


Pretty good. I honestly hadn't heard anything from them in a while so it took me back a little. Good to hear some songs I liked I hadn't heard in a while. They opened for Everclear, so of course it was guaranteed to 
be a good night.



CharmedOne said:


> Hahaha, all part of my nefarious plan!  I have some...um...issues with my mom, so that song and her screaming rage are a personal favorite of mine, ugh, I can so relate.


Damn you! I still hear it!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Heh. There are worse songs to get stuck in your head. I like Everclear too, so I'll bet that was a good concert.


5. Papa Roach


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Mamas and the Papas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Uncle Kracker


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

8. 4 Non Blondes

^^ Everclear's one of my top faves, only band I've seen multiple times in one year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Shakespear's Sister

'80's Bands.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Cinderella


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh damn think I need to wiki 80s bands... j/k

2. Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Guns N' Roses


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. April Wine


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

5. Tesla


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> 5. Tesla


Oooh, good one!

6. Vinnie Vincent's Invasion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Poison


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Dokken


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

9. Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Def Leppard

Bands that have at least 2 words in their name that start with the same Letter (They can have more than 2 word names though).


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

1. 3 Doors Down


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Duran Duran

(Coulda filled the 80s band requirement, too.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Devil Doll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Betty Blowtorch


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

5. Foo Fighters


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

7. Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

8. Ashes of Ares


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

9. Empire! Empire! (I Was a Lonely Estate)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Two Ton Boa

Bands that you like to sing along with while listening to them.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

1. Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ac/dc


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

3. Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Linda Perry


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

5. Another Sunny Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tat


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

7. Everclear


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

8. Skambankt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bif Naked

Bands with something in their name you might find in a City (Concrete, Park, Street, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Men at Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cars, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Abney Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Concrete Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Taken by Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Graveyard


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

7. Church, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band

Bands with a type of Bug in their title.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

1. Adam and the Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Centipedes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Papa Roach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Flys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Daddy Long Legs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Beatles


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Scorpions


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. David Bowie and the Spiders from Mars


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

10. Buddy Holly and the Crickets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bands that are named after another bands Song.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Cream (Prince song)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Radiohead (Talking Heads song)


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

3. Seether (Varuca Salt song)


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

4. The Kooks (David Bowie song)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. America (Simon and Garfunkel song)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Death Cab for Cutie (Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band song)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Judas Priest (Bob Dylan song)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blonde Redhead (DNA song)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kashmir (Led Zeppelin song)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Head Like a Hole (Nine Inch Nails song)

Bands Alphabetically, Starting with A then B then C, etc. .


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

1. Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Black Sabbath


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

3. Collective soul


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Deep Purple


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^I felt that one coming for some reason

5. Eärendil


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Foreigner


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

7. Grouper


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8- Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ini Kamoze


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Jacksons.

10 bands that are all female (at least three members)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Destiny's Child


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

2. Girl in a Coma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sleater-Kinney


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Hole


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. En Vogue



CharmedOne said:


> 4. Deep Purple





RelinquishedHell said:


> ^I felt that one coming for some reason
> 
> 5. Eärendil


I almost said Death Cab for Cutie, but pulled out Deep Purple at the last moment.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Vanilla Ninja


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Kittie

10 Bands with members who have also acted.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Bon Jovi


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Dogstar (Keanu Reeves)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

3. Will Smith and Jazzy Jeff. 8)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

4. Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

5. Nwa


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Wait a sec, Ice Cube doesn't act.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Tenacious D (Jack Black)



crimeclub said:


> Wait a sec, Ice Cube doesn't act.


Yeah, he does. Lol, it counts.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> 6. Tenacious D (Jack Black)
> 
> Yeah, he does. Lol, it counts.


Watch any of his movies he's in and then answer this "..Does he act?"

7. 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Lol.

8. Aleka's Attic (River Phoenix, while still living, and assorted other Phoenixes)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. The Pretty Reckless (Taylor Momsen)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Rolling Stones (Jagger)

Ten bands which are named after drinks or associated with drinks.

1. Hot Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Gin Wigmore


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Pepsi and Shirley


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

4. Everclear


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and 5. Gin Blossoms


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Bucks Fizz


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

7. The Dead Milkmen


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Tonic


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

9. The Refreshments



CharmedOne said:


> 8. Tonic


THAT's the one I was trying to think of. Thanks. Man, the radio used to play the same song over and over, "If You Could Only See."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. April Wine

Bands with a type of Plant in their name.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 bands with flowery names.

1. Palma Violets


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> [Re: Tonic]
> 
> THAT's the one I was trying to think of. Thanks. Man, the radio used to play the same song over and over, "If You Could Only See."


I like that song a lot. But yeah, sometimes radio stations can really play a song into the ground. Then, it seems like it only sounds good again after you haven't heard it for a long time.



Toad Licker said:


> 10. April Wine
> 
> *Bands with a type of Plant in their name.*


I was gonna say April Wine too, but I wasn't feeling creative or inspired enough to suggest a new category, so I was glad you did it. 



spitfire444 said:


> 10 bands with flowery names.
> 
> 1. Palma Violets


I think you keep missing when the person who makes the 10th post starts a new category, somehow. Interesting that you both made almost the same suggestion, though. :yes

2. Guns and Roses


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

5. Blind Melon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Rose Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gangstagrass


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Rose Royce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Daisy Chainsaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Taken by Trees

Bands with 4 word names.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Everything But The Girl.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

2. Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Of Monsters and Men


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Rage Against The Machine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Walk Off the Earth


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

7. Pianos Become the Teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

10. System of a Down


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 bands with a 'royal' connection.

1. Kings of Leon.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

3. Queen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Prince and the Power Generation


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

5. King Missile


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. B.B. King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dark Princess


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Black Sabbath (with the Prince of Darkness, Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Dukes Of Stratosphere


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Queen Latifah


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

spitfire444 said:


> 10. Queen Latifah


New topic? :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bands that have switched names.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Silver Beatles - Beatles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Zirkonium (Formerly Elis)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Dust Brothers - Chemical Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Atomship (Formerly Watership Down)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Special AKA - The Specials


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Artificial Joy Club (Formerly Sal's Birdland)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. U2 (Formerly The Hype)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. The Small Faces - The Faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Red Hot Chili Peppers (Formerly Tony Flow and the Miraculously Majestic Masters of Mayhem)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Smile - Queen

Ten bands whose names feature some kind of mental illness.

1. Madness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Insane Clown Posse


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Crazy Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Twisted Sister


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Mental as Anything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Delusional Mind


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Stalkers 

Bands with something in their name that you might find in your Garage.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. The Cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tool


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Vibrators


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Rhino Bucket


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Midnight Oil


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Alice in Chains


----------



## jamery (Feb 1, 2014)

8. Cage the elephant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Frazey Ford


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. X-Ray Spex

Ten bands with digits in their name.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Blink 182


----------



## jamery (Feb 1, 2014)

2. 77 Jefferson


----------



## Dicky (Mar 26, 2014)

3. U2


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. 311


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. *ub 40*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 10,000 maniacs


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Eve 6


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Maroon 5

Ten bands which are only three letters long.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Lit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Rem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Him


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Mud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Omc


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Sky


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

9. Fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Poe

Australian Bands.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Midnight Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ac/dc


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Paul Kelly and The Messangers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Silverchair


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Inxs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Died Pretty


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Men at Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Crowded House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Little River Band

Bands that you haven't seen in concert but really want to.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

1. Radiohead .o.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Daft Punk


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

3. Clark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Halestorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bif Naked


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Swing Out Sister


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. My Morning Jacket


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

8. Jamiroquai


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Fifth Dimension


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

10. Arcade Fire

Bands you hate.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Justin Bieber - yeah, he should count as a band.
He "is detrimental to his own career".


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Beck


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Destiny's Child


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Maroon 5


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

6. One Direction..... just ew


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

7. Jonas Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Creed


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Limp Bizkit.

Ten bands with the word 'BAND' in the name.

1. Little River Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rick James and the Stone City Band


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. The Glitter Band


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Steve Miller Band


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

5. The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

6. The Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Steve Miller Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Average White Band


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> 7. The Steve Miller Band


Steve Miller Band I wrote.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. K.C and The Sunshine Band


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. E-Street Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Band of Gypsies

Bands that have more than one singer that takes lead on songs, whether they duet or whatever.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Fugazi


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Squeeze


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

3. System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eisley


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

5. The Flobots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Guns N' Roses (At least in their earlier days)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Ditty Bops

Blues Bands.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. The Blues Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hot Tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6 Bonnie Raitt


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

7. Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Derek Trucks Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Black Country Communion


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Guillemots.

Ten bands that have 'sister' in their name.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Pointer Sisters


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

2. Twisted Sister


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Scissor Sisters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Shakespear's Sister


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Living Sisters


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Sister Sledge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Swing Out Sister


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Shakespeare's Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Used in post #4 by me. :duck

9. The Secret Sisters


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Beverley Sisters.

Ten bands with a member called 'ROGER'

1. Queen - Roger Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Head East (Roger Boyd)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Pink Floyd - Roger Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Alias (Roger Fisher)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Duran Duran - Roger Taylor


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Deep Purple - Roger Glover


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

6. ^^^^

Sorry forgot to number


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. The Who - Roger Daltry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Smile (Roger Taylor)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Refreshments (U.S. band) (Roger Clyne)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Cure (Roger O'Donnell)

Bands with a body of water (Lake, river, etc.) in their name.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Moon River - Henry Mancini/Johnny Mercer


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Green River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Frank Ocean

I think he counts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yeppers. 

5. Sea Oleena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Nickel Creek


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Little River Band


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

8. ^^ (Forgot to number again!!!!)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Billy ocean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bardo Pond 

Bands with a Body Part in their name.


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

1. Machine Head


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Third Eye Blind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Strawfoot


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

4. Spinal Tap


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Selfish C--t.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. The 69 Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Smokey Fingers


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Stiff Little Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hands Like Glass


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

10. Nine Inch Nails

Bands with repeating consonants in the name(bb, pp, etc)


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

1. B.B.King


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. ZZ Top


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Abba ???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kitty in a Casket


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Metallica


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Black Sabbath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Def Leppard


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

8. Led Zeppelin


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. LL Cool J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Crosswired

Bands with a Weapon in their name.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

1) 38. special


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

2. Velvet Revolver


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. B-52s


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

4. Slipknot (Don't know if technically a weapon but could be used as one  )


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Guns and Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Knife


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Spear of Destiny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bombs Overhead


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. Crazy Pink Revolvers


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Bullet for My Valentine.

10 bands with birds in their titles.

1. Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Marion Raven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Pelican


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dixie Chicks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Robin Thicke :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Crow Left of the Murder - Incubus


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Guillemots

Ten bands with 'Dave / David' as a member.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. *David* Lee Roth - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Counting Crows (David Bryson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Nirvana/Foo Fighters (Dave Grohl)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Dave Navarro - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Talking Heads (David Byrne)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. David Sanborn


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Which group/ensemble is he from sir ?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Dave Hill - Slade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Breathe Carolina (David Schmitt)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Dave Stewart - The Eurythmics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Disturbed (David Draiman)

Bands with a type of Metal in their name.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Iron Buterfly


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Iron Maiden


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Goldfrapp


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Steel Pulse


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

5. Goldfinger


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Tin Machine


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

7. Silverchair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bronze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Steel Panther


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Silver

Ten bands which have retained the same line-up thru many years.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Hot Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Golden Earring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Aerosmith


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

6. Amon Amarth: the lineup changed a bit, but all prior to the first album, so 1998-2014.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. AC/DC (They've had the same members since '94 since Phil Rudd came back as drummer)


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

9. Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Rolling Stones

Bands that have something in thier name that you can Wear.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Men Without Hats


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

2. Plain White T's


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

3. Nu Shooz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Purity Ring


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Suede


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jewel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Denim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Cardigans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Watch Us Fade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Amulet

Boy Bands.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. New Edition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hanson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Jonas Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 98 Degrees


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

5. N'sync


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. All-4-One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. New Kids on the Block


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Backstreet Boys


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

9. One Direction!!! Sorry, couldn't think of anyone else.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Boyz II Men

Bands that were "One Hit Wonders".


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Sugarhill Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blind Melon


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

3. My Chemical Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bow Wow Wow


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

5. Aqua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

8. Haircut 100


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

9. Chumbawamba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lipps Inc.

Bands that performed at Woodstock in 1969.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Janis Joplin with The Kozmic Blues Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Canned Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Grateful Dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Joe Cocker and The Grease Band

Bands with names 6 letters or less in length.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Jackyl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Omnia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Strata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ween


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

6. Dio.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lyriel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Abba


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

9. Vader.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ratt

Band names having to do with the Ocean (beach, fish, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Beach House


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

2. British Sea Power


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

3. Leviathan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Seagulls Insane and Swans Deceased


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Whale


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

6. Jormungandr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ghost Ship


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ocean Bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sharks 

Bands with something in their name that people might be afraid of.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Spider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Everyday People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Dark Lotus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Gwar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fire Strike


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

6. Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Love Monsters


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

8. The Police


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Poison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bat for Lashes

Bands that are fronted by an Actor/Actress.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

1.Tenacious D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Jaded (Tina Yothers - Family Ties)


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

3. The Pretty Reckless (Taylor Momsen, The Grinch Who Stole Christmas)


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

4. Juliette and the Licks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wicked Wisdom (Jada Pinkett Smith)


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

6. Spitting Off Tall Buildings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Vitamin C (Colleen Ann Fitzpatrick)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Biohazard - Evan Seinfeld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dogstar (Keanu Reeves)


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

10. Bruce Willis and the Accelerators

Bands that are all female.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Kittie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

4. The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wild Orchard (Fergie's old band )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Exposé


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

7.The p-u-s-s-ycat Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

9. The Dixie Chicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Hot Toddies

Bands with something in their name that grows from the ground.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Gangstagrass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bush


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

4. Guns N' Roses.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Taken by Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

7. Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Roots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Canibus

Bands with a body part in their name.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Anal ****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. A Radio with Guts


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

3. The Faceless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Chickenfoot


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

5. Talking Heads


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

6. 3 Inches of Blood


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

7. Split Enz (does that count?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Sure. 

8. Elbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Crooked Fingers


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

10. Buzzcocks...

Bands with 'sounds' in their name (meow, beep, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Celtic Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Raindrops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bark Psychosis


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

4. Bam Bam - Sister Nancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cambrian Explosion


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

7. Boom - POD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Moon Whispers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Baby Scream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Phenomenal Handclap Band

Bands with something in their name related to Fire.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

1. In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Betty Blowtorch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Lava Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sleepy Sun


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Arcadia Fire


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

7. I Set My Friends On Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Burn Down Rome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. From the Ashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hot Stuff

Bands with a U.S State in their name.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Blue Hawaii


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Oregon Falls


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

3. Kansas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Target Nevada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Mississippi Hippies


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Ohio Players


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mars Arizona


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

8. Alaska!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. The Georgia Satellites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Everyone Dies in Utah

Foreign Bands (Or bands from anywhere but America if you're outside the States )


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ac/dc


----------



## Somemetalhead (Aug 1, 2014)

3. Vader


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Arkona


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

6. Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Omnia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Valravn


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

10. The Beatles

Bands with articles of clothing in their name (jeans, shirt, hat, types of hats)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Men Without Hats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Cardigans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Boot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Shirts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Dirty Sock Funtime Band


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

8. Plain White Tees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Gold Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Burgundy Ties 

Bands with a type of Food in their name.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

2. Limp Bizkit (Biscuit...close enough)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Nice one. 

3. Cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Atomic Taco


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

7. Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Prairie Oyster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Meat Loaf

Bands with an Insect in their name.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Butterfly Boucher


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. Yellowjackets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mouthful of Flies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tiger Moth


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

That's hard, man, ha.

6. The Beatles


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

7. The Spiders From Mars

"But spiders are arachnids."


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Papa Roach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Gallery of Mites


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Adam and the ants

10 bands that have "sex' in their name.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sex, Love and Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sex Slaves


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Disco Tex & The Sex-O-Lettes


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

5. Videosex


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Sexual Chocolate


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

7. Alien sex fiend ... 
( one of my sweet old grandmothers favorite bands :sigh R.I.P ) not really..:no


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. Carter the Unstoppable Sex Machine


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

9. Cansei de Ser Sexi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sex, Love and Money

Bands you'd like to see in Concert!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Dollyrots


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

6. Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Device


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Stereophonics


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

9. Tool


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

10. The 1975

Bands with a location in their title?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Abney Park


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. River City People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. White Town


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Ottawa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ghoultown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Owl City


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bands that you've seen live in Concert.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Ac/dc


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Human League


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

4. Amanda Palmer. (Dresden Dolls singer.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I love Amanda! :boogie

5. Sammy Hagar


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

6. The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Candlebox


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

8. Animals As Leaders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Jan & Dean

Bands that have something in their name that you can Wear.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Golden Earring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Purity Ring


----------

